# Has anyone used these figures yet?



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

Saw this shop on Shapeways - -looks pretty complete with figures and accessories for Lost in Space, James Bond and other stuff...Just looking for feedback.

https://www.shapeways.com/shops/gas-designs

It also appears that they will custom design stuff too.

3D printing will fill some gaps in modeling.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have bought various 1/64 scale slot car bodies from a fellow chatter on shapeways.
good finish with expected small grain due to printing process.


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

LIS FAN 4ever said:


> Saw this shop on Shapeways - -looks pretty complete with figures and accessories for Lost in Space, James Bond and other stuff...Just looking for feedback.
> 
> https://www.shapeways.com/shops/gas-designs
> 
> ...


It has been my experience that you'll need to get the figures in either the Smooth Fine Detail Plastic or the Smoothest Fine Detail Plastic to avoid the uneven pebbled look. The White Processed Versatile Plastic and White Premium Versatile Plastic won't have the smooth surface you'd need for a face or other detail surfaces. It will cost more but give you a better result. If you could find someone printing them in resin, the result is even better.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice, are they the company that were producing the bridge figures for the enterprise kit of Star Trek?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Shapeways is a company that prints for many entrepreneurs.
they print items that folks submit to them and then retail those prints on demand to folks, like us, who desire something rather unique.
I don't think that Shapeways employs anyone that actually writes the programs. rather, they simply print so those that can't afford to own such printers or just don't want to deal with that can create stuff.
Shapeways is always updating their equipment and stay on the cutting edge of 3-D printing technology.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

They should or someone, should make Mirror Mirror Star Trek bridge figures, I would snap them up in a New York minute!


----------



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, here is my GAS Designs robot:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work!


----------

